# Sick seedling (pic)



## Jamez (Mar 26, 2006)

This is my white widow seedling if any one has any ideas on what is up with it that would be great. It is under 400 hps and i have good extraction  please help before its too late 







View attachment Image008.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

need some information in order to help you. how far away do you have your light? what kind of soil? are you using nutes? how often do you water? how old are your plants?


----------



## Jamez (Mar 26, 2006)

the light is about 12 inches the soil is a compost potting mix and i did use nutes abut 3 times the seedlins are about a week and a half old


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 26, 2006)

Most people dont start nutes until at least 2 weeks im not sure if this is the problem or not.


----------

